# Lost Hills tests, results, callbacks



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

All info, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

You and I are not there.
Look forward to seeing you in April Glenn. Bill


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Derby Results*

Derby Results:

1st #18 Buster Posey O/Steve Kompf & Missy Bell H/Missy
2nd #24 Tiger Mtn's Pale Rider O/Mike & Tiffany Taylor H/ Mike
3rd #14 Rimrock's Phat N Sassy Princess Kate O/Charles Kiehn H/Don Remein
4th #9 Hells Canyon Ghost River Jezebel O/Rick Latham H/Mike Taylor
RJ #25 Kirkwood's Blue Grade Lady O/Casey Adams H/Amie Duke

Jams: 1,2,3,5,7,8,11,13,15,16,19,23,28,30


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Missy Bell and Buster Posey for winning the Derby.


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, Helen, way to go, Missy and Buster, for taking the win! Yay! Congratulations to all the finishers!


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Mike Taylor for doing so well in the Derby!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur callbacks to the third series-23 dogs

1,4,6,7,9,11,12,13,14,18 ,21,23,24,25,26,29,33,35,36,37,39,41,43

There is patchy fog this morning, so some of the stakes may be delayed.

There are 16 dogs left to run in the first series of the Qual and 8 or 9 dogs to run on the Open water blind.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Congrats to Missy and the wonderful Buster! (too bad he's a Giant and not a Phillie). Looks like he is running up the derby points! 
Also congrats to Mike Taylor and he string of nice derby dogs, all of whom seem to be there in the colors!
Another great crop of west coast derby dogs!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

jazztime said:


> Congratulations to Mike Taylor for doing so well in the Derby!!


Man, those Shaq/Boo pups are coming into their own! Mike had one of the Jams too. Great job team Skyhigh!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Am & Qual Call Backs*

Qualifying after first series. 2nd series is a double blind.(16 dogs)

3,5,7,8,10,11,12,13,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24

Amateur called back to 4th series (13 dogs)

9,11,12,13,14,18,21,24,26,33,35,37,39


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Amateur Results*

Amateur

1st #13 FC-AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber O/ Chris &Portia Hatch H/ Chris
2nd #21 FC AFC Carbons Blue Pursuit O/ Missy Bell & Steve Kompf H/ Missy
3rd #18 Watermark's Miss Kali Hart O/H Sonya Harrigfeld 
4th #39 FC-AFC GLEN LAKE F4D PHANTOM, MH O/ Scotty & Gail Seward H/ Scotty
RJ #37 Crackshot Blazing Primetime O/H Julie Cole

JAMs 8,11,12,24,33,35


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Qualifying Results*

Qualifying

1st #3 Wetlands Maggie P.I. O/ Ed Stratton, TJ Lindbloom, Robin Rawls H/ Amie Duke
2nd #21 Suncrest Winter Rye O/ Arnie & Linda Erwin H/ Linda
3rd #20 Trulines Wild Son O/ Dianne Morley H/ Amie Duke
4th #5 Sealion`s Lifeline O/H Wendy Pennington
RJ #24 Moonstones Melody O/ Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H/ Florence

JAMs 10,11,13,18,23


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Open Results*

Open

1st #56 FC Yankee Fork Yancy O/ Gary Rowlett H/ Eric Fangsrud 
2nd #5 FC-AFC Huntersbest Sapphire Jubilee O/ Jean Wu H/ John Henninger 
3rd #63 FC Adams Acres Water Lilly O/ Marion Stroud-Swingle H/ Bill Sargenti 
4th #42 AFC Dottie Ray's Ivy League O/ Andy Kahn H/ John Henninger
RJ #66 Silver Creek's Ready for Bizness O/ Leslie Luray H/ Eric Fangsrud 

JAMs 2,13,14,20,35,38,40,43,51,59,61,65


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Casey - I am very happy to see you have a couple of nice young dogs. It's been a nice ascension from the early days....


----------

